
Have Guns, Will Liberate: Inside the Civic Theology of Arms-Bearing - sergeant3
http://www.thebaffler.com/salvos/have-guns-will-liberate
======
marssaxman
Well, yes - this is a fundamental principle of US political theory, is it not?
The supposed state monopoly on the use of force never existed in the USA,
because all rights are held to belong to the people unless delegated to the
government, and not only does the US constitution lack any such delegation,
the 2nd amendment explicitly (if somewhat ambiguously) asserts that the people
retain it. The article's author appears to begin with the assumption that the
right to use violence _ought_ to be a monopoly of the state, and it's no
wonder they find the system confusing when they are failing to grasp such a
foundational axiom.

